

Swirrl is live - prakash
http://blog.swirrl.com/articles/2008/09/25/swirrl-is-live

======
billroberts
Prakash - thanks for posting this. Yes, we 'flicked the switch' yesterday on
the first release of Swirrl. It's a hosted wiki designed for collaborating
around data. The data side of it is in fact an RDF database with a
spreadsheet-like interface.

It's early days for us, but we'd be delighted if any HN readers want to take a
look and give us some feedback.

